# Substrate cleaning



## PARAGUAY (16 Jan 2022)

I had a good plant trim and was a bit surprised at all the dirt debris .Anyone recommend a gravel /substrate cleaner nothing too elaborate


----------



## erwin123 (16 Jan 2022)

PARAGUAY said:


> I had a good plant trim and was a bit surprised at all the dirt debris .Anyone recommend a gravel /substrate cleaner nothing too elaborate


if u have a spare canister filter, you can use it as a subtrate cleaner. Because you can use very fine filter media in the canister, you can suck up all the substrate "dust" that will not be caught by regular substrate cleaners.


----------



## KirstyF (16 Jan 2022)

The Dennerle Nano Gravel Cleaner (works on syphon but has a little hand pump to get it going) is maybe a bit small for larger areas but is great for getting into nooks and crannies between plants!


----------



## Jaseon (16 Jan 2022)

Cheap, and works.


----------



## MichaelJ (16 Jan 2022)

Hi @PARAGUAY I use this one occasionally to remove detritus. In the tank were I keep shrimps I put a lemon wrap in front of it so I wont suck up my shrimplets by accident - works well as long as you can avoid sucking up gravel  

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## PARAGUAY (17 Jan 2022)

Thanks all . Plenty to look at here


----------

